# 1. Fortuna MTB Marathon



## peter.volk (5. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte Euch auf diesem Weg auf einen neuen Marathon im Herzen des Odenwaldes aufmerksam machen.
*1. Fortuna MTB Marathon*
Traumhaft schöne Strecke, alpine Anstiege, angelegte Single Trails und eine Zuschauermeile machen das ganze sicherlich inetressant.
Streckenlänge 42/70/100 Km
Info unter www.bullau-bike.de

Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------

